# SS flat Clapton 316l



## Steyn777 (6/3/18)

To the masses,

Thought this might give me the effect Eon gets so bought this wire today. 26ga and 32ga ribbon.

Can't fit more than 4 wraps on the DR. Is it safe in my Vandy Vapes Pulse Squonker?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (6/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> To the masses,
> 
> Thought this might give me the effect Eon gets so bought this wire today. 26ga and 32ga ribbon.
> 
> Can't fit more than 4 wraps on the DR. Is it safe in my Vandy Vapes Pulse Squonker?


Ohms?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (6/3/18)

I have no idea. According to Vapetool it should be .19


Petrus said:


> Ohms?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (6/3/18)

Are you using a tool to give you an estimate on the ohm rating and then using it on a mechanical squanker ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I have no idea. According to Vapetool it should be .19



Please for your own safety measure your coils restance before putting it anywhere near a mech..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/3/18)

Agreed check it on a regulated device incase you have a short

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deadz (6/3/18)

Also, Batteries capable of handling 22+ amps with Headroom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (6/3/18)

.19 is high. I would suggest a .10- . 15 build. It will hit like dream. I find that SS gets too hot in my opinion. Flavour is good but it just makes a RDA very hot. Choose good wire when purchasing. If you rolling your own coils Ni80 will be your best friend. Brands like Haywire Ultra low resistance 24G Ni80 is my list of good wire. A 4 wrap will give you 0.10 which is good enough for a mech squonk. Even 5 wrap will do well. There's also UK Flatwire which is also very good wire as well as Kidney Puncher . Using a good battery like a Sony VTC5A will also run your squonk like a boss. Samsung 25Rs are also good enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (6/3/18)

Duuuuuude ......

There is so much that can go wrong with this , you not only need to check your resistance but check for shorts etc as well.

Please go spend the R200 at least get a resistance meter or something , don't just go on what the calc says.

Seriously , we need some form of control or something when ppl buy mech mods from shops , we don't want a Huisgenoot story of some outjie blowing his lips off .....  , not referring to the OP (if @Steyn777 is the guy on the left for sure not aimed at you )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (6/3/18)

Just get a tab reader that's it, you should be able to see what your build is sitting on. but a mech squonk is not dangerous as a tube mech. Battery slot has a lot of air coming through so the battery cannot vent, correct me if I'm wrong on this guys. Even a cheap regulated mod can help you with reading ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (6/3/18)

Guys/Girls,

I might be new to this but I'm not completely out of my mind. Needed wire, thought I'd give this a go...but I'll never run it before I know the ohm reading. Was checking if I made a good buy, it would appear not so much.

Do appreciate the concern though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (6/3/18)

Ahmed Kara said:


> .19 is high. I would suggest a .10- . 15 build. It will hit like dream. I find that SS gets too hot in my opinion. Flavour is good but it just makes a RDA very hot. Choose good wire when purchasing. If you rolling your own coils Ni80 will be your best friend. Brands like Haywire Ultra low resistance 24G Ni80 is my list of good wire. A 4 wrap will give you 0.10 which is good enough for a mech squonk. Even 5 wrap will do well. There's also UK Flatwire which is also very good wire as well as Kidney Puncher . Using a good battery like a Sony VTC5A will also run your squonk like a boss. Samsung 25Rs are also good enough.


That is definitely on my list for wires this month, I've read only food things about it. But now I'm on a mission to find flatwire 1st.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (6/3/18)

Ahmed Kara said:


> Just get a tab reader that's it, you should be able to see what your build is sitting on. but a mech squonk is not dangerous as a tube mech. Battery slot has a lot of air coming through so the battery cannot vent, correct me if I'm wrong on this guys. Even a cheap regulated mod can help you with reading ohms


I played around with my griffin tank and old kangertech mini mod, won't read it no matter what I tried.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (6/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I played around with my griffin tank and old kangertech mini mod, won't read it no matter what I tried.


Mnr...SS is great. flat,even better...
to get a reading you going to have to oxidise it first.burn your wire before you coil it or burn your coil till it turns white then aircool .noe you will get a reading.if not then more wire is needed to up the ohms slightly. add a coil or 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (6/3/18)

Resistance said:


> Mnr...SS is great. flat,even better...
> to get a reading you going to have to oxidise it first.burn your wire before you coil it or burn your coil till it turns white then aircool .noe you will get a reading.if not then more wire is needed to up the ohms slightly. add a coil or 2.


Also I you can't fit more wire change the coil orientation to oval.meaning bigger mandrill then flatten the coil by a quarter the diameter.

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (6/3/18)

Resistance said:


> Mnr...SS is great. flat,even better...
> to get a reading you going to have to oxidise it first.burn your wire before you coil it or burn your coil till it turns white then aircool .noe you will get a reading.if not then more wire is needed to up the ohms slightly. add a coil or 2.


Still have a Magma RTA which I put on the Kangertech. Started 4 wraps, nothing, then 5 then 6...eventually 8 did the trick. The Vape is extremely cold, so much so that you only realise the mod is on when exhaling. 
I had no idea about the oxidizing, think I'm quickly gonna do another build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (6/3/18)

Resistance said:


> Also I you can't fit more wire change the coil orientation to oval.meaning bigger mandrill then flatten the coil by a quarter the diameter.
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


What effect does this have?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (7/3/18)

Got a 5 wrap spaced coil, did the oxidizing thing, nice ramp up speed....terrible terrible flavour. Feels like I chewed a 10c coin. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> What effect does this have?


Longer Wire bigger coil same space in length to support the heat it produces.and fit in more cotton so it soaks up juice more and avoid cotton burn when firing. Just don't let your wattage start out too high.ease it up till desired vape

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (7/3/18)

Can you fit a dual coil. don't space too much.mine was barely spaced.
Also if the coil is too long it doesn't soak fast enough. Prime coils with juice before you fill the tank.


Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (7/3/18)

I tried du


Resistance said:


> Can you fit a dual coil. don't space too much.mine was barely spaced.
> Also if the coil is too long it doesn't soak fast enough. Prime coils with juice before you fill the tank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


I tried dual build, again, the mod wont fire if the ohms are lower than 0.2...this is a VERY old mod. If I could just get my Vaperesso to work again...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I tried du
> 
> I tried dual build, again, the mod wont fire if the ohms are lower than 0.2...this is a VERY old mod. If I could just get my Vaperesso to work again...


How has your luck been today

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/3/18)

Send a PIC if your Atty if you can.want to see the space you working with

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (7/3/18)

Resistance said:


> How has your luck been today
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


About an hour ago I ultimately decided that SS is not for me. Won't go that route again.
Even when I get the build right, the vape is to cold but the whole mod gets warm...strange.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (7/3/18)

Resistance said:


> Send a PIC if your Atty if you can.want to see the space you working with
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk






Magma I've had for years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/3/18)

Try one last Time.double your wire then twist it together before coiling.
I have had the least problems since using SS,but u use 52guage 8strands twisted.
Other wire gave me that rubber taste.
Or spend @Friep a pm he's good with coils.
I'm sure hell help

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/3/18)

Resistance said:


> Try one last Time.double your wire then twist it together before coiling.
> I have had the least problems since using SS,but u use 52guage 8strands twisted.
> Other wire gave me that rubber taste.
> Or spend @Friep a pm he's good with coils.
> ...


Sorry a bout the typos.my digitiser does that since it was replaced

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (8/3/18)

52 gauge??!!! Wow, okay. I'll give him a shout, for a last attempt...but so far Ni80 still the favourite. Looking into the Demon Killer range also now


Resistance said:


> Try one last Time.double your wire then twist it together before coiling.
> I have had the least problems since using SS,but u use 52guage 8strands twisted.
> Other wire gave me that rubber taste.
> Or spend @Friep a pm he's good with coils.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> 52 gauge??!!! Wow, okay. I'll give him a shout, for a last attempt...but so far Ni80 still the favourite. Looking into the Demon Killer range also now


Before this I used flat nichrome.had problems till I figured out how to coil it.slightly too long or too short and your day is spoiled. And hits different on different mods.

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (8/3/18)

Its


Resistance said:


> Before this I used flat nichrome.had problems till I figured out how to coil it.slightly too long or too short and your day is spoiled. And hits different on different mods.
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


It's incredibly interesting to me that the same wire can give different results on different devices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90 (8/3/18)

you should get some Kidney puncher Nichrome wire and a daedalus coil maker and make your own multi-core claptons.
I take 3 strands of 26g N80 and clapton them and then i flatten them with a pasta roller. after about 5 passes through the roller its perfectly flat and there is no reason you could take even smaller gauges and use even more strands and flatten them.
i havent touch a single spool of premade clapton since i got my coil maker. even simple fused claptons flattened are great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (8/3/18)

Jono90 said:


> you should get some Kidney puncher Nichrome wire and a daedalus coil maker and make your own multi-core claptons.
> I take 3 strands of 26g N80 and clapton them and then i flatten them with a pasta roller. after about 5 passes through the roller its perfectly flat and there is no reason you could take even smaller gauges and use even more strands and flatten them.
> i havent touch a single spool of premade clapton since i got my coil maker. even simple fused claptons flattened are great.


@Jono90 I have just started with coil building and trying different wires every month...so it's going to take some time to get to Expert level 9000 hehehe.
But thanks for the idea man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (8/3/18)

Jono90 said:


> you should get some Kidney puncher Nichrome wire and a daedalus coil maker and make your own multi-core claptons.
> I take 3 strands of 26g N80 and clapton them and then i flatten them with a pasta roller. after about 5 passes through the roller its perfectly flat and there is no reason you could take even smaller gauges and use even more strands and flatten them.
> i havent touch a single spool of premade clapton since i got my coil maker. even simple fused claptons flattened are great.


@Jono90 I have just started with coil building and trying different wires every month...so it's going to take some time to get to Expert level 9000 hehehe.
But thanks for the idea man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90 (8/3/18)

@Steyn777 the thing with the daedalus is its so easy honestly.
Look it up on youtube but anyways something for the future at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (8/3/18)

Busy looking at it....hehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (8/3/18)

Busy looking at it....hehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (8/3/18)

Ahmed Kara said:


> Just get a tab reader that's it, you should be able to see what your build is sitting on. but a mech squonk is not dangerous as a tube mech. Battery slot has a lot of air coming through so the battery cannot vent, correct me if I'm wrong on this guys. Even a cheap regulated mod can help you with reading ohms


Just to correct you there bro, the vent holes on a tube and all the air coming through in a squonkers battery slot can't stop a vent, those holes are there to release pressure incase a battery vents so it doesn't turn into an explosion but rather a purge of pressure

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (8/3/18)

Hi @Steyn777 

I cant advise you on the wire but i can advise you to get an ohm reader
It is vital if you are making your own coils

So many times the actual coil comes out at a different ohm reading to what the steam engine calculator has suggested. This is from my experience. As the guys say it also helps to check if there is a short, i.e. if the coil is touching somewhere it shouldnt. It takes a minute to check and helps so much with safety.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (8/3/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @Steyn777
> 
> I cant advise you on the wire but i can advise you to get an ohm reader
> It is vital if you are making your own coils
> ...


@Silver that will definitely be part of my next order...spent the last 2 nights trying to fix my vaporreso mod, actual still busy with it currently...so I can get a better idea as to what this wire can offer, because my experience so far has been nothing short than a kick in the face with a golf shoe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> @Silver that will definitely be part of my next order...spent the last 2 nights trying to fix my vaporreso mod, actual still busy with it currently...so I can get a better idea as to what this wire can offer, because my experience so far has been nothing short than a kick in the face with a golf shoe.



Sorry to hear 
Hope you get it sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (8/3/18)

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear
> Hope you get it sorted


Haven't used it in months, squonk adn DR took over everything...but SS in my opinion does not belong on a Kangertech Mini. Hehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (8/3/18)

Resistance said:


> How has your luck been today
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


It would appear, that after 2 days of non stop effort, I got the Vaporesso to work...but wont know until done with build and wick.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> It would appear, that after 2 days of non stop effort, I got the Vaporesso to work...but wont know until done with build and wick.



Yeah!!!


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (8/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Yeah!!!
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Nope, finally got the mod to power up, but as soon as I install the griffin it says check atomizer, so I'll use the magma again but on the vaporesso.

Ps...you can place any sized ss coils as close to the middle as possible and the Griffin still won't close.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (8/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> To the masses,
> 
> Thought this might give me the effect Eon gets so bought this wire today. 26ga and 32ga ribbon.
> 
> Can't fit more than 4 wraps on the DR. Is it safe in my Vandy Vapes Pulse Squonker?


@Steyn777 hey bro,I'm a bit late on this and maybe slow on the uptake but are you talking about using ribbon wire to wind (Clapton) around round wire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Haven't used it in months, squonk adn DR took over everything...but SS in my opinion does not belong on a Kangertech Mini. Hehehe


I beg to differ,but i never give up in trying and neither should you pall

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/3/18)

I solved my problem by experimenting with small -medium coils and big coils and then figured out the wire first before coiling.otherwise take a coil length of wire before coiling and check the resistance

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (8/3/18)

kev mac said:


> @Steyn777 hey bro,I'm a bit late on this and maybe slow on the uptake but are you talking about using ribbon wire to wind (Clapton) around round wire?


Oh no man, that's the spool I bought already clapton

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (8/3/18)

ReRemember the subox mini can't vape any lower than 0.3, worked brilliantly on the Vaporesso. Ramp up time is equal to none...only still get that metallic taste.


Resistance said:


> I beg to differ,but i never give up in trying and neither should you pall
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> ReRemember the subox mini can't vape any lower than 0.3, worked brilliantly on the Vaporesso. Ramp up time is equal to none...only still get that metallic taste.


Mine don't register below 0.1
If you talking about this






Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/3/18)

@Friep have you not got some advice for us pls

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (9/3/18)

The good thing is, I can now check ohms before I use them with the vandy vape pulse. Running single coil, 8 wraps, 0.26

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (9/3/18)

Resistance said:


> @Friep have you not got some advice for us pls
> 
> Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk


Thank you for your trust in me @Resistance I am by no means even good with coils lol but will assist where i can always.

With my limited experience with ss wire(only 26ga round wire). The flavour is good it gives me the same experience as ni80 ramp up is quick. The only draw back i have with ss is that the resistance changes when the wire gets hot. Normally 0.1 to 0.2 ohms that it will increase and then back down when it cools. On a regulated mod that locks the ohms this is a bit sucky.

To increase ohms a bit for it to read biger id and more wraps and then dry burning normally increases ohms a bit.

If you can get it to fire when it's hot you can put it on the kanger tech and it will lock to those ohms then you can check for hotspots ect.

I can also second the idea of the deadulus. Makes coil building less expensive and more fun and is extremely easy to do claptons ect.

Cost wise to make some fused claptons will cost you r100 for 40ga or 38ga 100ft wire then for cores 28ga 100ft at r200 so basically for r300 you can build quite a few coils from that after your initial investment of r950 for the deadulus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (9/3/18)

I haven't had a metallic taste from ss before was this after the oxidation experiment? 
I have had metallic taste from ni80 but switching to kidney puncher solved that for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (10/3/18)

Friep said:


> I haven't had a metallic taste from ss before was this after the oxidation experiment?
> I have had metallic taste from ni80 but switching to kidney puncher solved that for me.


Now I never had any weird or bad tastes since switching to SS. But everything else and even pretend made could gave me that. Thanks @Friep for adding value to this thread

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (10/3/18)

Friep said:


> I haven't had a metallic taste from ss before was this after the oxidation experiment?
> I have had metallic taste from ni80 but switching to kidney puncher solved that for me.


I wanted to use it on my mech squonker, the vandy vape pulse, but could only get the ohms at the right level using single coil cause it needed a lot of wraps...I think it's brilliant wire when it comes to ramp up etc...and with some more practice I know I'll get out of it what I'm looking for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (10/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I wanted to use it on my mech squonker, the vandy vape pulse, but could only get the ohms at the right level using single coil cause it needed a lot of wraps...I think it's brilliant wire when it comes to ramp up etc...and with some more practice I know I'll get out of it what I'm looking for.


 single coil produces epic flavour and can produce a lot of vapour aswell. Single coil also helps with the ohms. I am glad if you came right. Building your own coils just provides satisfaction on a different level.
Have you tried normal round wire in different gauges and also parallel coils and twisted coils and fishtail braid they are not to difficult to do and provides something differnt. Have a look at this thread for a few ideas and tutorials: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coils-crafted-by-hand.t42630/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I wanted to use it on my mech squonker, the vandy vape pulse, but could only get the ohms at the right level using single coil cause it needed a lot of wraps...I think it's brilliant wire when it comes to ramp up etc...and with some more practice I know I'll get out of it what I'm looking for.


No news yet.did you give up or are you still experimenting

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (17/3/18)

Resistance said:


> No news yet.did you give up or are you still experimenting
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


I vaped on it for a day...then went back to my old NI80 coils. SS is not for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (17/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I vaped on it for a day...then went back to my old NI80 coils. SS is not for me.


Its sometimes better to stick to what you know

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (9/4/18)

So I decided to add coil wire building to my list of DIY things and bought a cordless drill last week (1st powertool I've ever owned). Got a big spool of 36g Nichrome and small 24g Nichrome. Most importantly I watched about 7000 tutorials on Clapton building. The tension is something I struggled with so I made a spool tamer type of thingy and kapow, Claptons no longer a problem. Even made a fused Clapton last night, for a 1st time build I'm quite happy with it.
Since 17:00 this afternoon I have been trying my hand at Aliens....whole different kettle of fish (I will rather not post a pic) Is this something that just needs practice or is there perhaps a nifty little trick that could make this as easy as the Claptons with a tamer?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Friep (9/4/18)

Steyn777 said:


> So I decided to add coil wire building to my list of DIY things and bought a cordless drill last week (1st powertool I've ever owned). Got a big spool of 36g Nichrome and small 24g Nichrome. Most importantly I watched about 7000 tutorials on Clapton building. The tension is something I struggled with so I made a spool tamer type of thingy and kapow, Claptons no longer a problem. Even made a fused Clapton last night, for a 1st time build I'm quite happy with it.
> Since 17:00 this afternoon I have been trying my hand at Aliens....whole different kettle of fish (I will rather not post a pic) Is this something that just needs practice or is there perhaps a nifty little trick that could make this as easy as the Claptons with a tamer?
> View attachment 128356
> View attachment 128356
> View attachment 128357


That spool tamer thing looks nice please tell us more. Those claptons look awesome.
What are you using for your aliens 24ga and 36 ga?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (9/4/18)

Basically with the aliens the prep is the key everything needs to be nice and stable and parallel. When thats done you need to check the stretch in your decore a great tip @Greyz tought me is to strech the decore until it looks like litle 90 degree bends pm me your WhatsApp number and I will send you some photos that might make this clear.
Then what ga wire do you use to make your clapton for your decore. What i am currently doing is if i am aliening 2x 26ga i clapton around 28ga for my decore i found out that if i make 2 x 28ga and clapton with 28ga the wraps are a bit loose. But when i go to 3 x 28ga claptoning a 28ga works 100% so if you are using the 24ga for your decore you will need to have 3 x 24 for your core if that makes sense.
There is no trick although watching youtube vids helps alot. 
With aliens practice is key and like @Christos thought me if you can do a few attempts in one session wille the mistakes are still fresh in your mind then it will go well.
The tension you put on the decore wire is also important but this depends on your strech if it's just right you will need less pressure if it's under stretched more pressure is needed. The angle is also important the closer you can get to 90 degrees when wrapping the tighter they will be and if you lead them by 5% or a bit more they will be a bit spaced but still vapeable.

With all this said my alien skills still suck and I am working on them just keep at it you will get there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Steyn777 (9/4/18)

@Friep thank you for the detailed and very informative response, answered a lot of the questions I didn't even know how to ask. Lol. My prep work takes up 90% of my build, I prep for hours on end before I start, my problem is tension and stretch (and now I know this goes hand in hand) first attempt tension was to much and my wires twisted. 2nd attempt 50% of the coil way to lose 10% just a complete stuff up and the other 40 I feel was okayish. I definitely understretched by miles. Also found that I actually get better results when running the drill a tad faster than most tutorials recommend for beginners. I use 28g for the cores and 36g for the decor. Thanks to your post I also now know that I didn't have enough decor to begin with.
Pm sent, thanks for all the help Friep.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (9/4/18)

Friep said:


> That spool tamer thing looks nice please tell us more. Those claptons look awesome.
> What are you using for your aliens 24ga and 36 ga?


The tamer is very simple, it's something you'll see used mostly by fishermen.
It consists of the following :
10mm elastic band used in sewing.
Plastic tubing for the inside
Heat shrink tubing to hold everything together. Go for 9mm or larger.

Measure the elastic band around your spool, just long enough so that 2 ends meet without stretching.
Cut about 5mm of plasting tubing and superglue the elastic bands to it.then cover the band and tube with the heat shrink tubing. I use a screwdriver to make sure the holes remain open when I apply heat, because your plastic tubing will close shut during the process without it.
Cheap, strong and it works perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Friep (9/4/18)

Steyn777 said:


> @Friep thank you for the detailed and very informative response, answered a lot of the questions I didn't even know how to ask. Lol. My prep work takes up 90% of my build, I prep for hours on end before I start, my problem is tension and stretch (and now I know this goes hand in hand) first attempt tension was to much and my wires twisted. 2nd attempt 50% of the coil way to lose 10% just a complete stuff up and the other 40 I feel was okayish. I definitely understretched by miles. Also found that I actually get better results when running the drill a tad faster than most tutorials recommend for beginners. I use 28g for the cores and 36g for the decor. Thanks to your post I also now know that I didn't have enough decor to begin with.
> Pm sent, thanks for all the help Friep.


Glad if it could help it sucks to run out of decore...
Also forgot to say your hand that applies the tension on your decore needs to be a bit further away 30cm +- or i keepvmy hand close to my chest don't know why this works but the extra distance helps alot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (9/4/18)

It has to do with the natural movement of the decor wire, the more space you give it the more time it has to move in its natural way (According to Merk)

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (9/4/18)

Steyn777 said:


> So I decided to add coil wire building to my list of DIY things and bought a cordless drill last week (1st powertool I've ever owned). Got a big spool of 36g Nichrome and small 24g Nichrome. Most importantly I watched about 7000 tutorials on Clapton building. The tension is something I struggled with so I made a spool tamer type of thingy and kapow, Claptons no longer a problem. Even made a fused Clapton last night, for a 1st time build I'm quite happy with it.
> Since 17:00 this afternoon I have been trying my hand at Aliens....whole different kettle of fish (I will rather not post a pic) Is this something that just needs practice or is there perhaps a nifty little trick that could make this as easy as the Claptons with a tamer?
> View attachment 128356
> View attachment 128357


Thats a cool idea.you run the wire through the hoop.A for your project

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (10/4/18)

Steyn777 said:


> So I decided to add coil wire building to my list of DIY things and bought a cordless drill last week (1st powertool I've ever owned). Got a big spool of 36g Nichrome and small 24g Nichrome. Most importantly I watched about 7000 tutorials on Clapton building. The tension is something I struggled with so I made a spool tamer type of thingy and kapow, Claptons no longer a problem. Even made a fused Clapton last night, for a 1st time build I'm quite happy with it.
> Since 17:00 this afternoon I have been trying my hand at Aliens....whole different kettle of fish (I will rather not post a pic) Is this something that just needs practice or is there perhaps a nifty little trick that could make this as easy as the Claptons with a tamer?
> View attachment 128356
> View attachment 128357



well done there @Steyn777 !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (10/4/18)

If I can only get 1 Alien build correct I can finally get some sleep! Lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (27/4/18)

Wel, screw Aliens. Thanks to @KZOR s YouTube guidance I believe I have for the time being found my build.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (28/4/18)

Steyn777 said:


> So I decided to add coil wire building to my list of DIY things and bought a cordless drill last week (1st powertool I've ever owned). Got a big spool of 36g Nichrome and small 24g Nichrome. Most importantly I watched about 7000 tutorials on Clapton building. The tension is something I struggled with so I made a spool tamer type of thingy and kapow, Claptons no longer a problem. Even made a fused Clapton last night, for a 1st time build I'm quite happy with it.
> Since 17:00 this afternoon I have been trying my hand at Aliens....whole different kettle of fish (I will rather not post a pic) Is this something that just needs practice or is there perhaps a nifty little trick that could make this as easy as the Claptons with a tamer?
> View attachment 128356
> View attachment 128357


Glad to see someone using this method with the spool tamers.I have been doing it this way for a year or so and it's like magic.With practice you should be making fused Claptons,Aliens and the lot.Good luck. P.S. I would try the Fused Claptons before the Aliens to work your way up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (28/4/18)

kev mac said:


> Glad to see someone using this method with the spool tamers.I have been doing it this way for a year or so and it's like magic.With practice you should be making fused Claptons,Aliens and the lot.Good luck. P.S. I would try the Fused Claptons before the Aliens to work your way up.


Oh with the tamers Claptons arena breeze. Aliens is a ×@#$% so movednon to staggered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (3/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Oh with the tamers Claptons arena breeze. Aliens is a ×@#$% so movednon to staggered.


Yeah,Aliens are tough but I'm rolling out Claptons and fused Claptons like an assembly line. I've given up on the more exotic coils.My patients are thin and my CSS gives me fits.But really a good fused or regular Clapton is about as good as it gets imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (3/5/18)

kev mac said:


> Yeah,Aliens are tough but I'm rolling out Claptons and fused Claptons like an assembly line. I've given up on the more exotic coils.My patients are thin and my CSS gives me fits.But really a good fused or regular Clapton is about as good as it gets imo.


If claptons is no issue then try the staggered. So far it's the best flavour coil I've tried and it's really not difficult once you get the spacing done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (3/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> If claptons is no issue then try the staggered. So far it's the best flavour coil I've tried and it's really not difficult once you get the spacing done.


I will definitely put it on my things to do list, better flavor is what im about vape wise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (3/5/18)

kev mac said:


> I will definitely put it on my things to do list, better flavor is what im about vape wise


I'm exactly the same, so when I read about anything that produces better flavour I have to build it...or try

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777 (4/5/18)

So I had some Beeds 3d printed from @KZOR designs...the guys totally messed it up, the entry holes are way to small to fit even 29g wire. I've read that there is a lego method to keeping core wires straight and after 2 days of searching I can't find anything on them. Anyone know about this method and are willing to share some info? @Greyz @Friep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (4/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> So I had some Beeds 3d printed from @KZOR designs...the guys totally messed it up, the entry holes are way to small to fit even 29g wire. I've read that there is a lego method to keeping core wires straight and after 2 days of searching I can't find anything on them. Anyone know about this method and are willing to share some info? @Greyz @Friep


Basically you take two LEGO blocks and stick them together with the core wire running trough this however is not working for me but I think I have clone LEGO blocks...
What works well is keyrings especially the better quality one's they are kind of flat...





Keyring pictures courtesy of @Moey_Ismail

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Friep (4/5/18)

This one:


----------



## Greyz (4/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> So I had some Beeds 3d printed from @KZOR designs...the guys totally messed it up, the entry holes are way to small to fit even 29g wire. I've read that there is a lego method to keeping core wires straight and after 2 days of searching I can't find anything on them. Anyone know about this method and are willing to share some info? @Greyz @Friep


I didn't have access to a 3D printer so I purchased the beads from @KZOR. They did need to be broken in 1st before they slide over the cores smoothly. 
I just used a piece of wire to break them all in.

Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (4/5/18)

Friep said:


> Basically you take two LEGO blocks and stick them together with the core wire running trough this however is not working for me but I think I have clone LEGO blocks...
> What works well is keyrings especially the better quality one's they are kind of flat...
> View attachment 130955
> View attachment 130956
> ...


I like the hairpin and key ring inside the chuck idea. I use a paperclip. That just looks so much better. Thanks for the responses everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (4/5/18)

to give you an idea about the different sizes I received....the 1 on the far right can handle 28g and thats the biggest 1. Will find another company and try again though, this stuff works.




Greyz said:


> I didn't have access to a 3D printer so I purchased the beads from @KZOR. They did need to be broken in 1st before they slide over the cores smoothly.
> I just used a piece of wire to break them all in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (29/5/18)

I started with building something other than twisted stainless again.
Dual stainless twisted cores with stainless wrap.
Don't have much time so i only build 1-2 coils at a time.
@Friep
@Steyn777
Thanks to you guys

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (29/5/18)

Resistance said:


> I started with building something other than twisted stainless again.
> Dual stainless twisted cores with stainless wrap.
> Don't have much time so i only build 1-2 coils at a time.
> @Friep
> ...



Post some pics man. Always keen to see the work of fellow builders

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (30/5/18)

I posted, don't know what went wrong with upload.
Here goes.1st one twisted tri- core

Second is just an experiment two twisted in an advken rta for educational purposes

and third bi-twisted core spaced












Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Steyn777 (30/5/18)

Resistance said:


> I posted, don't know what went wrong with upload.
> Here goes.1st one twisted tri- core
> 
> Second is just an experiment two twisted in an advken rta for educational purposes
> ...


That 1st one looks very much like a cat track. How is the Vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (2/6/18)

Vape was good. I swopped it out already.drained my cells quick but will do it again and every time i get an urge to build a coil...i get the urge to try it.


Steyn777 said:


> That 1st one looks very much like a cat track. How is the Vape?



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (3/6/18)

Resistance said:


> Vape was good. I swopped it out already.drained my cells quick but will do it again and every time i get an urge to build a coil...i get the urge to try it.
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


I am exactly the same.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (6/6/18)

Another twisted core and wrap staggered ss.





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (7/6/18)

Resistance said:


> Another twisted core and wrap staggered ss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the Vape?
@Friep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> How is the Vape?
> @Friep


Ramps a bit slower but the taste"proe soos nog"


Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (7/6/18)

Resistance said:


> Ramps a bit slower but the taste"proe soos nog"
> 
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Al wat ek nodig het om te hoor.

So you take 2 twisted cores and then stagger wrap them? You don't fuse them after the wrap?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (8/6/18)

inspired by @Resistance 29g 3 strands twisted, staggered wrapped and fused.
3.5mm 0.24ohms. Flavour is on point, but staggered fused with normal wire still better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (8/6/18)

View attachment 134664
inspired by @Resistance 29g 3 strands twisted, staggered wrapped and fused.
3.5mm 0.24ohms. Flavour is on point, but staggered fused with normal wire still better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (8/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 134664
> inspired by @Resistance 29g 3 strands twisted, staggered wrapped and fused.
> 3.5mm 0.24ohms. Flavour is on point, but staggered fused with normal wire still better.


Looks pretty good. Have you tried Framed staples? Those coils work great in single coil RDAs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (8/6/18)

daniel craig said:


> Looks pretty good. Have you tried Framed staples? Those coils work great in single coil RDAs.


Just need some ribbon wire, will probably get some over the weekend. According to @Friep and @KZOR there is no better flavoured coil than a framed staple.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (8/6/18)

Well done.
I get .2 ohms on a 5 wrap and if i don't then i just shorten the coil to less wraps


Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 134664
> inspired by @Resistance 29g 3 strands twisted, staggered wrapped and fused.
> 3.5mm 0.24ohms. Flavour is on point, but staggered fused with normal wire still better.



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (8/6/18)

Resistance said:


> Well done.
> I get .2 ohms on a 5 wrap and if i don't then i just shorten the coil to less wraps
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Not easy to wrap these buggers...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The Joker (8/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I played around with my griffin tank and old kangertech mini mod, won't read it no matter what I tried.





Steyn777 said:


> I played around with my griffin tank and old kangertech mini mod, won't read it no matter what I tried.


Kangertek mini doen’t fire anything lower than .3 ohms, try higher! It’ll work!! 0.5 hit the sweet spot for me at 28W.


----------



## Steyn777 (8/6/18)

The Joker said:


> Kangertek mini doen’t fire anything lower than .3 ohms, try higher! It’ll work!! 0.5 hit the sweet spot for me at 28W.


Thanks man...moved on a long time ago. Still have the griffin, can't give the thing away!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

